# how many bands you got?



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

im interested. how many bands you got? ive been goose hunting for a while, not too long, but a while, dont have any bands yet, and i guess i dont expect to but im curious how many you guys have? ive gotten to the point where im gettin pretty hungry for em, i see all these guys in the movies with lanyards full of them, and i wonder how they do it. do they hunt next door to the place that they band em? is it because they hunt every day of every year? are they even real? i dunno, just wonderin.


----------



## sportsman18 (Jan 18, 2005)

Still trying to find my first.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

let's see...carry the one...ummm....this is tough....

zero.....

i figure when I get one, I get one...its like winning a raffle...you just gotta keep tryin


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

None here yet, just 2 duck bands and were stolen last week. Hope to shoot some bands soon... we'll see


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Big fatty 0 for waterfowl.

I did shoot a banded pheasant (banded from a local chapter of Pheasants forever). It was an older bird, had about 3/4" spurs.


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

one by luck.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

One leg band, one neck collar


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

1 mallard band last year, one goose band first weekend of early season this year. So far this early season, outta the guys I hunt i've hunted with, 250 birds, 5 bands in 22 days.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

I got my first band labor day week end. We where hunting Canada geese in NC. She was banded in Ont. Canada june 2004. She was hatched in 2003.


----------



## Vandy (Mar 29, 2005)

:shake: Zip.......Zero........Nottta :shake:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

3 canadas, 2 ducks and a collared lesser. That would make six metal, one plastic. 
The ones I remember best were the ones I didn't even shoot. My buddies teaming up on a lesser that was carrying two irons, one worth a hundred bucks, and the time my buddy shot his first and second bands on the same day!!


----------



## texan68 (Nov 29, 2004)

1....got it off of a redhead


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Dang ....I almost forgot the one I got from a "Teal"!!! :wink:


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

My one and only band is from a Red Head Drake. He just happened to be flying past a pot hole that I was jumping and I got lucky.


----------



## woodie1 (Dec 6, 2004)

I discovered one on opener this year after running after it across half a bean field that was next to the one that we were hunting 
Thanks Jonser and J.D. that made the for sure!


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

Ive got 2 goose bands and 1 duck band.


----------



## ganderwacker (Sep 17, 2005)

I've got 10 duck bands [mostly from woodies] and one goose bracelet. The goose was 11 years old, which surprised me. Anyone know how old they get?


----------



## ganderwacker (Sep 17, 2005)

I've got 10 duck bands [mostly from woodies] and one goose bracelet. The goose was 11 years old, which surprised me. Anyone know how old they get?


----------



## dekehunter (May 12, 2005)

1 from a Snow, and 1 second weekend this year from a Canada. Hunted geese for 35 years, no Canada bands, our group got two out of two different flocks the same morning this year. Will be interesting to see where the two were banded.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

3 honkers, 2 snows with collars, and a Mallard equaling 6 irons and 2 plastics


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Ive harvested hundreds of Canadas over the years and am still bandless........I have seen quite a few shot in person though.....


----------



## C BROWNDUCK (Oct 11, 2003)

6 canadas and 4 ducks and ive also lost a few to my duck claiming brother....lol


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Same as muskrat...I got a banded pheasant 2 years ago by Buxton, ND. That's it.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Zero


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

1 snow and 1 mallard for me. still waiting on that honker band.


----------



## SnakeyJake1 (Mar 22, 2005)

1 Mallard, and 1 Honker.

The Drake was 10 yrs old! How many times you think he was shot at? LoL


----------



## TeamStraitMeat (Sep 20, 2005)

Just 2 gansers... but i can't even count how many coin flips ive lost.. hahah. Gotta be the worst feeling ever, and then to see your buddies flaunting it around there lanyard day after day just tears a guy apart. haha. We had one time lastl year when we got 5 bands in one day. 3 bands came out of the same flock. I think we shot 8 birds that day. Pretty good ratio of banded birds huh? 5/8. probably never happen again though.


----------



## bjn (Jul 17, 2003)

16 bands, mostly from mallards and snow geese. Also, one neck collar and one yellow plastic leg band. Been in a two year drought however. Bands from black geese are by far the most difficult for us to get in the areas we hunt, have literally seen hundreds of blacks killed in my hunting parties, only 4 bands (only 1 of mine, twenty years ago).


----------



## deked (Mar 11, 2003)

Shot my first goose band and mallard band last season. The greenhead was 13+ yrs old!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

1 snow goose - 8 years old (Churchill, MB)
2 Canadas - 6 years old (banded in Iowa) and 5 years old (banded by Jamestown)
6 mallards - all between 1 and 5 years old (4 banded in ND, 1 in Sask., 1 in Illinois)

I'm on a 2 year drought myself (I did retrieve a banded blue in Sask. last fall but offered it to go to a drawing...and lost), but we're heading to a banding site this weekend so HOPEFULLY my luck will change (and no, I won't say where I'm going  )


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

Just got one goose band... Got it 3 weeks ago and I have not called yet...

My band does not have a phone number on it, like I have seen on other bands. Does anyone know what that means or if I can still call it in? and a number to call?


----------



## trigger2 (Dec 6, 2004)

2 honkers, one snow, 8 mallards, and one ringbill. all but the snow were shot in wisconsin. the ring bill was from the lake of the woods area, and most of the mallards were from within 30 miles of where they died. the snow was shot in nd. and was banded seven years earlier aomewhere in the northwest territory.


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

apeterson said:


> My band does not have a phone number on it, like I have seen on other bands. Does anyone know what that means or if I can still call it in? and a number to call?


If its says Avise Bird Band write Washington DC USA, go to this site and click on REPORT BIRD BAND then follow the instruction. The one I have that doesnt give a phone # is a older band.
http://www.pwrc.usgs.gov/bbl/default.htm


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

One canada goose band(the first goose I ever shot),4 mallard bands(Sask,S.D,MB,and LA.Ages were 9+,6+,2,and 11+).Six wood duck bands in one fall,they were all shiny new bands and we were hunting by the banding site.One juvenile bluebill that was dyed yellow on its belly and the underside of its wings.MN was doing a study on bluebill migration routes in the 80's and my group was lucky enough to get a green one and a pink one also all in the same flock.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I cant believe the band man,mn diver has not posted up!


----------



## deked (Mar 11, 2003)

I hunt with MN diver quite a bit and witnessed most of his bands last year... lucky SOB. In ND he was quick on the gun and shot a suicide greenie about a split second before I shot... and wouldn't yah know it...banded! :beer:


----------



## walleyetracker (Sep 24, 2005)

12 canadians - one was a $20 reward
1 mallard
all around east end of audubon


----------



## MN Duck Slayer (Sep 20, 2005)

Still looking for that first one!! :******:


----------



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

I've got a couple. My 12 year old son hunted for the first time last fall and his first goose was a nice lesser and it was banded.... It's in a shadow box with the certificate and his picture on the wall.


----------



## ripping the teal (Sep 22, 2005)

1 malllard, 1 teal, 1 pheasant band.


----------



## Dead Dux (Sep 24, 2005)

i had one duck band when i was 13...... but somebody stole it out of my locker while i was swimming at a 8th grade graduation party...kinda sad isn't it. since then i have not shot a banded duck or goose nor have i seen one shot.


----------



## Alamosa (Mar 25, 2005)

4 from ducks I shot.
3 from non-game birds I found dead.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

1 snow banded near Saskatoon, Sask
3 honkers banded in WI
1 honker banded in Il
1 mallard banded in WI

:beer:

Not a bad start, hoping to add to it with every shot I take :wink:


----------



## Goosehunter04 (Nov 12, 2003)

1 honker banded in MN


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

1 mallard, 1 pintail, 1 canadian


----------



## grizzly (Jan 14, 2003)

7 canadian bands.1 mallard band


----------



## rc1hunter (Oct 26, 2003)

7 canada bands, 1 snow that came with yellow tarsus and a metal band, 2 mallards and one woody.
Got to love the jingle when you reach for your calls.

rc1 :wink:


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

ndwaterfowler said:


> 1 snow banded near Saskatoon, Sask
> 3 honkers banded in WI
> 1 honker banded in Il
> 1 mallard banded in WI


Do these WI geese like that Feather Duster call? :beer:


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

They seem to, then again so do the North Dakota and Minnesota geese as well. I can't wait to take it to the East coast in January. :beer:


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

got 5 canada's legs band and a neck collar and a legs banded snow


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

> hey seem to, then again so do the North Dakota and Minnesota geese as well. I can't wait to take it to the East coast in January.


It better I need a Brant for the wall... :beer:


----------



## rmiller (Jun 4, 2005)

OK, Guys here it is 
12 honker bands and 1 tarsar white 4 collars 1 white 2 green
19 snows 8 collars oh and one 30 dollar reward( i only have half of the leg bands that were w/ the collars we split them normaly.
1 speck
1 woodie
4 mallards
1 pigeon


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

rmiller, how long did it take you to do all that? was the pigeon banded by like people that keep them on their farm? i shot one of those once, i felt pretty bad, i guess i would have kept it, but i set it in the truck box and the last time i saw it was in the cats mouth as it pranced into the woods.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Field Hunters son now has one!!!!!!!!!! No, not Decoyer, the other son!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

I have decided that my little brother needs to buy a lottery ticket as soon as he is old enough. This is his first year of hunting. During the youth season, he was lucky enough to shoot his first duck which was a beautiful drake wood duck. My dad wasnt able to hunt this weekend, so I went home and took him out on a duck hunt. Right at legal shooting time, a lone mallard came in, so my buddy and I decided to let him have the shot. He made an nice 15 yard shot on the hovering mallard. Before walking out to pick it up, I joked to my buddy, "How much do you wanna bet this thing is banded." Low and behold, I flip it over to find it sporting a nice shiny leg iron. Needless to say we were suprised and my little buddy was pumped to say the least. His second duck of his life ends up banded. Unfortunately he didn't keep that average up. We did limit out on mallards, but no more bands. But it was an awesome weekend, and I don't think I've ever had more fun on any hunt than watching my brother. And let me tell you, that kid can shoot!!! Which makes me wonder if he is related to me. Anyway he has had a nice start to his waterfowling career, and I think we have created another monster!


----------



## Bull_Can (Apr 30, 2004)

6 goose bands for me. However, I got three of them from one flock early season last year. It was a family that had been banded at the same time (two of the band #'s are consecutive); I dropped two birds, called the family back and dropped another...bam, three bands. Not a bad morning!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Had a pint jar half full (25-30) at one time, gave them to people who couldn't hunt much. The rest I buried with my dog last year.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I have five including one off a drake mallard on Saturday. :beer:


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life (Nov 23, 2004)

dblkluk said:


> Dang ....I almost forgot the one I got from a "Teal"!!! :wink:


Yeah buddy, you better not ever forget that one!

8 Total - All shot in ND
7 Honkers
All banded near Coleharbor ND
1 Greenhead
Banded in Wisconsin
2 of the honkers worth rewards.

:sniper:


----------



## King Eider (Mar 9, 2005)

All killed in Iowa;

31 Canadas, 1 w/ Black neck collar from Minneapolis, the rest from Iowa

2 Snow Geese, 1 w/yelow collar from Queen Maud Flats NWT, other 11 yrs old from Maguse River NWT

5 Mallards, 2 Manitoba, 1 Sask., 1 So. Ill., 1 NW Mn.

8 Wood ducks, all from Iowa

1 Pidgeon


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

I got my first band last year. Nice Giant Canadian. A good friend of mine shot a double banded hen mallard last year. It was worth $10. He also shot his second banded Canadian a couple of weeks ago during MN early goose season.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

2 - collared honkers

6 - regular honker bands

1 - collared ross

1 - whitefront

1 - blue goose

3 - mallards


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

*5 Bands* One drake mallard Cooperstown, One drake Mallard Bowman, One drake pintail VC, One hen Woody VC, One Ross w/neck band Carrington Hunted for 30 years and got first band 11-12 years ago


----------



## smokin gun (Oct 5, 2005)

I got 1 neck band......UW1 or something like that. I never called it in to find out where it came from.


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

3 - All Canada Geese...Banded and shot within 5 miles radiusm


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Let me see if I can get this right now.

9-Canadian Honkers
2-neck bands-orange
8-mallards-all drake
4-pintails-all drake
4-snow
2-blue

I think thats it? Might be wrong, but at least that many on my calls, lol. Took me about 6 years, but two of them were added this year. Only been out twice, hopefully add a few more by the end of the year.


----------



## Farmer Z (May 9, 2005)

Shot a double banned snow goose last fall and it was my first one too. I was so happy.


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

after almost 20yrs of hunting waterfowl I have one band off a mallard :eyeroll:


----------



## neck banded coot (Oct 10, 2004)

14 canada bands and one red Tarsus band... one white neck collar.... 4 duck bands (3 mallards and a black) 1 dove band

Been at it for about 10 years now. 10 of the goose bands were banded within 50 miles of where they were taken.
Be in Harvey on the 15th!!! Can't wait... Long drive up from Ky!!!!


----------



## marshman (Jul 8, 2005)

16 geese, 1 neck collar, one pheasant, and one racing pigeon (sorry about that). I've hunted 28 years and never got a banded duck. I've been with 4 different friends that have gotten them with me along, I guess I didn't pick out the right bird in the flock! I feel this is my year though.


----------

